# CashIQ.net a free service for company and director information



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2012)

I was alerted to this a few weeks ago, but I was wary of it as it required registration and I couldn't see how it made its money. I thought that there might be a catch, but I don't think that there is.

http://cashiq.net/

You can enter the name of any company and get financial information  - free of charge. It seems to collect the CRO information. It covers Irish and UK companies.

You can enter the name of an individual and find out what companies they are a director of.

It seems to be a new company. I presume that they will get their revenue through advertising, although I did not see any ads on it.


----------



## jhegarty (5 Aug 2012)

I have been using it for a few months now and haven't found the catch yet.

You can use a linkedin , facekbook or google account so you don't even need to register with them.

Guess it could be like the trick mywheels pulled. Stay free long enough to get good backlinks and traffic , then add a fee.


----------



## smeharg (6 Aug 2012)

I registered after seeing it in Accountancy Ireland.  I think the interface is well designed and easy to navigate, and drill down - eg if you search a business name registered to a company you it links to the company's info. 

See the link re pricing.

[broken link removed]


----------



## DMalone (7 Aug 2012)

*CashIQ is freemium*

Guys,

I'm the founder of CashIQ and we operate a Freemium model. Basic access is free. That's what you have today. There are additional services coming soon and these will be paid for.Also you will shortly see advertisers on our main website. Spread the word if you like our site and find it useful. We'd appreciate it.

Regards
David


----------



## contemporary (9 Aug 2012)

to be honest this looks like a poor version of www.duedil.com it seems to have pull the data from the same source but the presentation isnt as good. Also there isnt a great explanation of what you get for your subscription e.g. you can avail of the  Intellisearch option, but I cant see what Intellisearch does.

Perhaps the worst thing about the site the amount of personal information that they give away for free. Looking at this I can see my name, date of birth and home address are freely available. When you ring the bank how many times do they ask you for your date of birth as a security question? 

For example if you found my wallet with my business card in it, how much information from this site could you use to fill out this form bearing in mind my account sort code is the BOI card, [broken link removed] 

Yes the information is there in the CRO, but not free of change or easily accessible. Sites like this do a lot to compromise the security of directors.


----------



## Time (9 Aug 2012)

Surely they must pay the CRO for these details?


----------



## DMalone (10 Aug 2012)

Try searching Irish Business Names on CashIQ. They're all there unlike other sites. Also our UI is adored by our users. It's amazing especially on tablets. Try searching Enterprise Ireland under people search and see every company where EI are investors .. And all of this is free. Of course you could pay some dinasaur service for less information if you wanted to ... CashIQ is FREE ...


----------



## thunder99 (10 Aug 2012)

Have to say I like the interface too. Do you have any plans to introduce an API David?

For example, domain Registrars that deal with the IE Registry need to verify RBN holders names. If you had an API that could be used to retrive the details it would be very handy (as long as it was cost effective of course).


----------



## DMalone (10 Aug 2012)

@thunder99 we could easily sync our databases with 3rd party solutions like IEDR etc. If we shared data we'd likely do it for free. We would need more detail. Thanks for your approval of our UI.


----------

